# Help!! My 5D3 won't let me set shutter speed 1/50 for some reason???



## cayenne (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what happened…

I'm getting ready to shoot some video tomorrow. I was setting the camera tonight, I set it on video mode, and trying to set the shutter speed to 50..however, it only lets me set it at 45 or 60??? 

Is there something somewhere I"ve mistakenly set that has kept this option from me, or am I experiencing a senior moment?? 

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!!!

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, I found it, but puzzled how it got messed up….

I was looking through the menu and trying to find something that might affect this.
I found "Exposure Level Increments"…it was on 1/2, and I moved it to 1/3….and the shutter speed 50 now shows up…

I have NO idea how this got changed on me, certainly nothing I' would have changed on my own…..

Whew..ok, now I have my 1/50 shutter speed again for shooting my video at 24fps.

Wow….baffled how this got changed, but glad I found what apparently was the reason.


cayenne


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 16, 2013)

ambien? supposedly people do everything from waking up with a half-eaten bag of chips in the bed, to committing murder. And they don't remember anything.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 16, 2013)

iam2nd said:


> ambien? supposedly people do everything from waking up with a half-eaten bag of chips in the bed, to committing murder. And they don't remember anything.



LOL…nope…never had the stuff, and I'm sure I've not been drinking like the old days.


OH well…..maybe its age.

C


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Cayenne, may I ask, why are you shooting 24fps? Just curious, I find 25fps (the PAL standard) is far easier to edit and playback than 24fps. Have you made a conscious decison to shoot for cinema projection rather than your regional tv standard?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hi Cayenne, may I ask, why are you shooting 24fps? Just curious, I find 25fps (the PAL standard) is far easier to edit and playback than 24fps. Have you made a conscious decison to shoot for cinema projection rather than your regional tv standard?



I'm shooting indeed to have more of a cinematic look rather that video...

Also, I'm in the US, if I were shooting for video look wouldn't I do the 30fps for NTSC? (I'm not sure)...

Thanks...I got it worked out and got my shots yesterday...will go back again next weekend for some more. I realized about half way through the first part of the morings shots, that I'd not been setting the WB for each room I shot in....

I grabbed out my Instadisc...and before shooting in each room, took a shot with it and set custom white balance to it.

This was also my first time to try shooting in IPB instead of ALI-I.....

I've got some bad sinus infection going on, and on all sorts of meds for it..so, I am a bit spaced out....

C


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yup, I would shoot 30fps (29.97) for NTSC unless you were absolutely going to project in a 24fps only environment.


----------

